

What I learned today: Take a break - ngavronsky
http://www.venturebent.com/2011/06/what-i-learned-today-take-a-break/
Im starting a new series of short, daily posts as part of my contribution to VentureBent.  Therefore, starting today I will be posting about what I learn while living and breathing the NYC tech scene.
======
kevinskii
What I learned today: Even the most mundane common sense ideas can reach the
front page of HN.

------
wouterinho
Taking a break and stepping back is vital not only for your mental stability,
but also to stay in touch with all the "normal" things that are happening
around you.

